
Amazon may have to pay damages for house fire caused by faulty hoverboard - KibbutzDalia
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/amazon-may-have-to-pay-damages-for-house-fire-caused-by-faulty-hoverboard-court-says/ar-AAE59uh
======
ziddoap
I find it hilarious, and a bit sad, that if Amazon _didn 't_ send an email
warning about the hover board - Amazon would be in the clear.

But since they decided to warn the customer, they are now at fault.

Well, that'll teach Amazon! Just don't warn anyone about anything, and you're
good to go.

> _The appellate court ruled Amazon might have prevailed in laying blame on
> the hoverboard maker if the online retailer hadn’t tried to cover itself
> legally with that vague email on “safety issues.”_

------
fortran77
I wonder if this could also pave the way for lawsuits involving counterfeit
merchandise.

